# voor mensen die nog opzoek zijn naar een goedkoop horloge.....



## boeing767

www.watch2day.nl/ heeft weer is een opruiming.
Zitten vind ik persoonlijk nog wel wat mooie Seiko's tussen :-!


----------



## GeneH

De meeste zijn al verkocht precies....zijn dergelijke sites eigenlijk te betrouwen? Ik zie dat ze voor sommige horloges als winkelprijs het dubbele vermelden als in de juwelier...Daar sta je dan met je zogenaamde 80% korting!


----------



## T_I

Het verschil tussen adviesprijs en reguliere prijs.  Ach ja, als je n'n 'ollander iets aanbied voor 500, dan is dat duur, maar als je op het zelfde apparaat een adviesprijs van 750,= 30% korting geeft, dan betalen ze het er grif voor. (ook al is ie dan 525,= )


----------



## boeing767

Ik vraag mij dat meestal ook af. Maar ik moet toegeven, ze hadden van de week een mooie TW steel black die ik een dag eerder inderdaad bij een juwelier zag liggen voor de adviesprijs. Hier was hij daadwerkelijk 200 euro goedkoper.

Maar inderdaad merken als André Belfort daar loop ik met een grote boog om heen. Kom hem ook vaak tegen op Groupon, met 85% korting. Van 1500 naar 200 nog iets... Kijk je vervolgens naar de specs dan merk je dat zo'n horloge gelijk door de mand valt... Mineraalglas. Op werk had ik ook een collega die zei "kijk wat een aanbieding die ga ik kopen!". Dus ja, er zijn mensen gevoelig voor deze marketing hype. ;-)

Wacht nog op een aanbieding van deze Timex:








Ze hebben in de ...... wel een andere kleurstelling te koop, maar die vind ik niet mooi (qua prijs wel errgg aantrekkelijk).

Op facebook zie ik altijd positieve reacties over dit bedrijf.

Volgens mij leveren dit soort sites wat ze zeggen (denk ik). Maar hoe zit het met de afterservice?


----------



## Shadowjack

boeing767 said:


> Ik vraag mij dat meestal ook af. Maar ik moet toegeven, ze hadden van de week een mooie TW steel black die ik een dag eerder inderdaad bij een juwelier zag liggen voor de adviesprijs. Hier was hij daadwerkelijk 200 euro goedkoper.
> 
> Maar inderdaad merken als André Belfort daar loop ik met een grote boog om heen. Kom hem ook vaak tegen op Groupon, met 85% korting. Van 1500 naar 200 nog iets... Kijk je vervolgens naar de specs dan merk je dat zo'n horloge gelijk door de mand valt... Mineraalglas. Op werk had ik ook een collega die zei "kijk wat een aanbieding die ga ik kopen!". Dus ja, er zijn mensen gevoelig voor deze marketing hype. ;-)
> 
> Wacht nog op een aanbieding van deze Timex:
> View attachment 1173235
> 
> 
> Ze hebben in de ...... wel een andere kleurstelling te koop, maar die vind ik niet mooi (qua prijs wel errgg aantrekkelijk).
> 
> Op facebook zie ik altijd positieve reacties over dit bedrijf.
> 
> Volgens mij leveren dit soort sites wat ze zeggen (denk ik). Maar hoe zit het met de afterservice?


Vooraf en ter verduidelijking: ik heb geen banden met watch2day, ben niks anders dan tevreden klant daar b-)

Mijn ervaringen met de aftersales zijn goed. Wij hebben hier in ruim een jaar tijd minstens een tiental horloges gekocht via deze site en in al die tijd slechts 1 keer een mankement gehad, dit bleek ook nog een vaker voorkomend probleem te zijn van het (ISA) uurwerk. De service is geheel vlekkeloos verlopen. Ik kon het horloge direct retour sturen, omdat de aankoop al een tijd geleden was hebben zij het op hun beurt weer ter reparatie naar de importeur/fabrikant gestuurd, die hebben er weer voor gekozen om een nieuw horloge terug te sturen ipv de ouwe op te knappen (het klokje was daar echt wel geweest, dat zag ik aan de adresstickers). Behalve de verzendkosten naar watch2day en een paar weken wachten heeft me dit verder niks gekost en ik had een geheel nieuw klokje terug ook ;o)

Dus tot nu toe niks te klagen.

Er zitten inderdaad regelmatig overgeprijsde germasians en plakmerken zoals Belfort etc bij. De adviesprijzen nemen ze van de fabrikant over, die verzinnen ze niet zelf, dus het is en blijft opletten (waar niet tegenwoordig als je budget wat kleiner is), da's wel een minpunt, maar daartegenover staat dat ze vandeweek G-Shocks met 35% korting hadden staan en laatst zag ik Tissot voorbij komen met flinke korting. Die Timex Intelligent Quartz heb ik nu 2 modellen van, ze zijn echt gaaf, prima in orde, geen afdankertjes van de fabriek en voor die paar tientjes kan je ze niet laten liggen. Als je na ontvangst van je aankoop niet tevreden bent kan je het altijd retour sturen. Is mij nog niet gebeurd maar ik heb nog nergens gelezen dat je dan je geld niet terugkrijgt.

Als een aanbieding me echt aanstaat zal ik geen seconde twijfelen om te kopen, liever nog dan te gaan zoeken of ik het misschien voor een paar tientjes goedkoper in Azië of USA kan krijgen, met alle risico's van dien (imitaties, gedonder met douane en problemen met garantie).

Tips:

- bij twijfel altijd hier zoeken of uitgebreid googlen, en als ze dan eens een nieuw of voor jou onbekend merk aanbieden: de officiële website opzoeken en via domain registrar kijken waar het vandaan komt en hoe lang het er al staat.... meestal is wel te achterhalen waar het vandaan komt.

- alle nieuwe dagaanbiedingen starten om 00.00 uur precies, de outlet ook (onaangekondigd om de zoveel tijd). Ik heb wel eens een half uur of zo mee zitten doen in die outlet, het gaat dan ineens heel hard met de gewilde merken en modellen! Dus de volgende keer zorgen dat je er snel bij bent: het horloge dat je wilt hebben meteen in je winkelwagen gooien, dan staat het er alvast gereserveerd voor de eerste 10 tot 20 minuten, account aanmaken en dan kun je op je gemak verder kijken of er nog wat bij zit. Ook de dagaanbieding is soms na een paar uur al uitverkocht (zo heb ik al minstens 3 keer een vette Seiko voor zowat de helft van de prijs gemist).

grtzzz

.-=SJ=-.


----------



## boeing767

Shadowjack said:


> Vooraf en ter verduidelijking: ik heb geen banden met watch2day, ben niks anders dan tevreden klant daar b-)
> 
> Mijn ervaringen met de aftersales zijn goed. Wij hebben hier in ruim een jaar tijd minstens een tiental horloges gekocht via deze site en in al die tijd slechts 1 keer een mankement gehad, dit bleek ook nog een vaker voorkomend probleem te zijn van het (ISA) uurwerk. De service is geheel vlekkeloos verlopen. Ik kon het horloge direct retour sturen, omdat de aankoop al een tijd geleden was hebben zij het op hun beurt weer ter reparatie naar de importeur/fabrikant gestuurd, die hebben er weer voor gekozen om een nieuw horloge terug te sturen ipv de ouwe op te knappen (het klokje was daar echt wel geweest, dat zag ik aan de adresstickers). Behalve de verzendkosten naar watch2day en een paar weken wachten heeft me dit verder niks gekost en ik had een geheel nieuw klokje terug ook ;o)
> 
> Dus tot nu toe niks te klagen.
> 
> Er zitten inderdaad regelmatig overgeprijsde germasians en plakmerken zoals Belfort etc bij. De adviesprijzen nemen ze van de fabrikant over, die verzinnen ze niet zelf, dus het is en blijft opletten (waar niet tegenwoordig als je budget wat kleiner is), da's wel een minpunt, maar daartegenover staat dat ze vandeweek G-Shocks met 35% korting hadden staan en laatst zag ik Tissot voorbij komen met flinke korting. Die Timex Intelligent Quartz heb ik nu 2 modellen van, ze zijn echt gaaf, prima in orde, geen afdankertjes van de fabriek en voor die paar tientjes kan je ze niet laten liggen. Als je na ontvangst van je aankoop niet tevreden bent kan je het altijd retour sturen. Is mij nog niet gebeurd maar ik heb nog nergens gelezen dat je dan je geld niet terugkrijgt.
> 
> Als een aanbieding me echt aanstaat zal ik geen seconde twijfelen om te kopen, liever nog dan te gaan zoeken of ik het misschien voor een paar tientjes goedkoper in Azië of USA kan krijgen, met alle risico's van dien (imitaties, gedonder met douane en problemen met garantie).
> 
> Tips:
> 
> - bij twijfel altijd hier zoeken of uitgebreid googlen, en als ze dan eens een nieuw of voor jou onbekend merk aanbieden: de officiële website opzoeken en via domain registrar kijken waar het vandaan komt en hoe lang het er al staat.... meestal is wel te achterhalen waar het vandaan komt.
> 
> - alle nieuwe dagaanbiedingen starten om 00.00 uur precies, de outlet ook (onaangekondigd om de zoveel tijd). Ik heb wel eens een half uur of zo mee zitten doen in die outlet, het gaat dan ineens heel hard met de gewilde merken en modellen! Dus de volgende keer zorgen dat je er snel bij bent: het horloge dat je wilt hebben meteen in je winkelwagen gooien, dan staat het er alvast gereserveerd voor de eerste 10 tot 20 minuten, account aanmaken en dan kun je op je gemak verder kijken of er nog wat bij zit. Ook de dagaanbieding is soms na een paar uur al uitverkocht (zo heb ik al minstens 3 keer een vette Seiko voor zowat de helft van de prijs gemist).
> 
> grtzzz
> 
> .-=SJ=-.


Bedankt voor je info. De prijzen zijn soms inderdaad absurd goedkoop. Nu nog even wachten op het juiste model en dan sla ik toe 
Vorige week bijna een Tissot PRC200 (wit) gekocht. Op het laatste moment heb ik mij toch nog kunnen inhouden. Ik heb immers als een blauwe PRC200 SS, maar voor 180 euro...... Gelukkig geen spijt van gehad... Dat vind ik het probleem met dit soort websites. Ze mikken duidelijk op een publiek wat aangetrokken moet worden tot een impulsieve aankoop, ongetwijfeld zullen er wat retour gestuurd worden (mensen die toch ineens rationeel werden), maar wij mensen blijven immers verleid worden als er ergens staat 50% korting staat (en het blijkt ook echt 50% blijkt te zijn).

Wat ik mij wel afvraag, waarom zou iemand Tissots voor 50% korting aanbieden? Wie bied nu zo'n handel aan? Ze mogen dan misschien wel echt zijn, maar zijn het niet gewoon gerepareerde horloges die vervolgens weer zijn opgeknapt door Tissot zelf en weer als nieuw verkocht worden (refurbished)? Ik snap gewoon niet hoe dit soort horloges met 50% korting aangeboden kunnen worden. Nergens vindt je het zo goedkoop.









Iemand die hier een antwoord op weet?


----------



## 104RS

Zeker weten waarom ze zo goedkoop zijn daar weet ik niet.

Wat ik wel weet is dat er (verbazingwekkend genoeg) wel veel replica's van deze horloges in de omloop zijn.
Ik kon me net ook moeilijk voorstellen, maar er zal niet voor niks een 36-pagina's tellend topic specifiek hier over gaan:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/how-spot-fake-tissot-prc-200-a-339622-36.html


----------



## Shadowjack

boeing767 said:


> Bedankt voor je info. De prijzen zijn soms inderdaad absurd goedkoop. Nu nog even wachten op het juiste model en dan sla ik toe
> Vorige week bijna een Tissot PRC200 (wit) gekocht. Op het laatste moment heb ik mij toch nog kunnen inhouden. Ik heb immers als een blauwe PRC200 SS, maar voor 180 euro...... Gelukkig geen spijt van gehad... Dat vind ik het probleem met dit soort websites. Ze mikken duidelijk op een publiek wat aangetrokken moet worden tot een impulsieve aankoop, ongetwijfeld zullen er wat retour gestuurd worden (mensen die toch ineens rationeel werden), maar wij mensen blijven immers verleid worden als er ergens staat 50% korting staat (en het blijkt ook echt 50% blijkt te zijn).
> 
> Wat ik mij wel afvraag, waarom zou iemand Tissots voor 50% korting aanbieden? Wie bied nu zo'n handel aan? Ze mogen dan misschien wel echt zijn, maar zijn het niet gewoon gerepareerde horloges die vervolgens weer zijn opgeknapt door Tissot zelf en weer als nieuw verkocht worden (refurbished)? Ik snap gewoon niet hoe dit soort horloges met 50% korting aangeboden kunnen worden. Nergens vindt je het zo goedkoop.
> 
> View attachment 1194467
> 
> 
> Iemand die hier een antwoord op weet?


Simpel.

De overheadkosten en winstmarges op horloges worden in de regel verschrikkelijk opgeklopt, ook bij de dure en gerenommeerde merken, de prijs van bijv. een Rolex bestaat echt niet voor 90% uit productie- en overheadkosten, no way!

Hetzelfde geldt voor kleding, schoenen, electronica, meubilair etc, zeker als daar een merkje aan hangt! M'n vriendin heeft jarenlang een schoenenzaak gehad waar ze handgemaakte en prijzige italiaanse kwaliteitsschoenen verkocht, zij heeft me ooit uitgebreid uit de doeken gedaan wat er tussen fabrikant en consument overal aan de strijkstok blijft hangen, dat is schrikbarend veel...

Zelf heb ik iets soortgelijks ondervonden toen ik een paar jaar geleden een videocamera aan ging schaffen. Ben bij een aantal zaken rond gaan kijken, ik kon overal over de prijs onderhandelen, oftewel er kon een flinke hap van de adviesprijs af (ik zocht dan wel een camera in het duurdere segment). In de winkel waar ik uiteindelijk besloot toe te slaan zei de verkoper dat hij me nog net geen pallet-korting mocht geven van de baas, dan had ik het ding voor niks mee kunnen nemen.

In het geval van watch2day: zelfs met een korting van 50% op de adviesprijs maken er nog minstens 3 partijen winst (de fabrikant, de groothandel en de verkoper), daar heb ik allang geen illusies meer over. Als je dan bulkpartijen opkoopt en het grootste deel meteen weer in de retail verkoopt is het toch leuk en redelijk makkelijk verdienen, zeker als je dat online en in 1 dag doet. De horloges die ze niet verkopen of die retour komen gaan dan 1 x in de zoveel tijd in de outlet.

Daarnaast (ik ben geen expert op dit vlak maar lees nog wel eens wat) schijnt Tissot allang niet meer te zijn wat het is geweest. Volgens mij is het onderdeel van Swatch Group dus zouden ze bijna exclusief en goedkoop gebruik kunnen maken van ETA quartz movements. Ik heb een paar Swiss Legend Trimix Divers staan met exact hetzelfde movement als de PRC200 (ETA G10.211, zie dit topic), die hebben mij gemiddeld iets van 80 euro per stuk gekost (niet bij watch2day overigens eheh). Er staat dan geen Tissot op maar daar lig ik niet wakker van, ben er evengoed blij mee en vind ze persoonlijk nog mooier ook...

Je koopt dus geen refurbished horloge, daar zullen ze hun vingers echt niet aan branden want dan helpen ze hun eigen business om zeep, *en ook geen replica's!* want dan zijn ze nog strafbaar ook en was de site allang offline gehaald. Er zal eerder sprake zijn van een wat ouder en minder goed verkocht model waar nog ergens een partij van lag te roesten. Kijk maar eens op globalstock.eu, dan krijg je een beetje idee van hoe die markt werkt, en die site is nog maar het topje van de ijsberg.

Tenslotte mijn eigen ervaring: ik ben nog geen replica of refurbished kneusje tegengekomen bij m'n aankopen op watch2day, en het is wat je zelf zegt: ze mikken op de impulsaankoop want je hebt nog geen dag om te beslissen, tenzij er iets voorbij komt wat je al een tijdje wilt hebben. Zo kijk ik zelf tegenwoordig dan ook naar die site; bieden ze een klok aan die op m'n wil-ik-ooit-hebben-lijstje staat dan denk ik er eerst een halve dag over na (met risico dat je een wereldkoopje misloopt, zoals de Seiko's uit mijn eerdere bericht!) en besluit dan pas om toe te slaan... of niet als ik er geen zin in heb b-)

grtzzz

.-=SJ=-.


----------



## boeing767

104RS said:


> Zeker weten waarom ze zo goedkoop zijn daar weet ik niet.
> 
> Wat ik wel weet is dat er (verbazingwekkend genoeg) wel veel replica's van deze horloges in de omloop zijn.
> Ik kon me net ook moeilijk voorstellen, maar er zal niet voor niks een 36-pagina's tellend topic specifiek hier over gaan:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/how-spot-fake-tissot-prc-200-a-339622-36.html


PRC200 staat er inderdaad bekend om. Geen idee waarom specifiek dit model zo vaak wordt nagemaakt. Ik heb die van mij een jaar of 8 terug in de Bijenkorf gekocht dus dat zit wel goed 
Maar bij dit soort bedragen ga ik toch twijfelen. Helemaal omdat Watch2day ook zelf aangeeft dat hun verkopers "ladingen" opkopen... Wie zegt mij dat daar misschien toch niet per ongeluk een nep lading tussen zit?


----------



## Shadowjack

boeing767 said:


> PRC200 staat er inderdaad bekend om. Geen idee waarom specifiek dit model zo vaak wordt nagemaakt. Ik heb die van mij een jaar of 8 terug in de Bijenkorf gekocht dus dat zit wel goed
> Maar bij dit soort bedragen ga ik toch twijfelen. Helemaal omdat Watch2day ook zelf aangeeft dat hun verkopers "ladingen" opkopen... Wie zegt mij dat daar misschien toch niet per ongeluk een nep lading tussen zit?


Geen idee maar mijn gezond verstand zegt mij dat een lading echte horloges een ander aanlever-traject heeft dan de neppers, dus zullen ze op hun handelaren en ervaringen (moeten) vertrouwen. Ook denk ik dat zodra ze bij watch2day vermoeden dat het alsnog om replica's gaat ze de container linea recta retour sturen, het zou zakelijke zelfmoord zijn als ze het risico namen.

grtzz

.-=SJ=-.


----------

